# SPA turbo kit (2.0L ABA)...?



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anybody know or used this kit? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1&category=33632


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow that is one expensive ebay kit and look at that downpipe! I dont have any experience with it but i'm sure with that much money you can piece together a way more reliable setup. I would take a look through the forced induction classifieds, i bet you'll find something in your price range that is way more reliable then that kit.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

bigtony018 said:


> Does anybody know or used this kit? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e..._trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1&category=33632


 
Please do not even look at that Kit. It is horrid, I feel bad for the one person that bought it. 

You could make a better kit if you spent 5 hours at a junkyard pulling parts. 


The search is down, but it is important that once it starts working that you search this website for "aba turbo". 
There is tons if information and you can put a great setup together for less than what SPA wants for that ****. 



I can't believe they are selling that for the price, it should be illegal. 

Look up Kinetics Turbo Stage 1 ABA. It is a great turbo kit to start with and it is very easily upgraded. 


If you choose to build one yourself you will need the following for a low boost setup 
-First do tons of research, you can kill and engine if you don't know what you are doing. 
-Ford Redtop 30lb injectors 
-C2 stage 1 software 
-Turbo, there are many options for turbos and you are not limited to one but for an easy install with plenty of options I would suggest something with a T3 flange and internal wastegate. 
-Turbo downpipe to cat 
-exhaust manifold 
-Boost piping 
-intercooler (optional but recommended) 
-Diverter Valve 
-silicone couplers and T-clamps 


There is more but to do it right you are going to need to learn how it all works to get any kind of understanding. 


I put together a 10PSI setup (probably 160whp MAX)with a Garrett T3 60trim .48 hotside internally wastegated, C2 tuning's stage one chip, ford injectors, all boost plumbing, intercooler, down pipe, oil lines, DV, boost gauge and all the other bells and whistles of a low boost setup for $1300. 

That is expensive for this kind of setup! Find deals on the classifieds and you can have something similar for $1000.


----------



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the insight, i just started with the idea of boosting the 2.0L.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

SPA turbo is the company that the brazilians use...and they do amazing things with VW 8v turbo cars. 
I wouldn't hesitate to grab that kit, although I do agree that a cheaper one could be built.


----------



## thinksand (Feb 16, 2007)

*turbo*

check out ctsturbo.com spendy but nice.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

kinetics also offers both a full kit, as well as a "hardware" kit, which would let you source and customize the rest http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/pr...ORT_MKIII_2_0L_TURBO_HARDWARE_KIT-928-98.html


----------

